
Masturbation may prevent prostate cancer - epi0Bauqu
http://news.yahoo.com/s/po/20080421/co_po/masturbationmaypreventprostatecancer
======
usaccounts
FYI. It also prevents unwanted pregnancies, herpes, AIDS and might help you to
go to heaven.

------
michael_dorfman
Next step: Prescription Porn

